# Help sexing african pygmy dormice wirral/north wales area



## daxy1 (Aug 21, 2007)

Hi can anyone help me im picking up 2 african pygmy dormice on friday and the lady said she thinks they are both girls! 
i want to know 100% what sex they are so we can introduce a male to them can anyone in the wirral or north wales area help sex them please thanks Gary :2thumb:


----------



## salad dodger (Feb 13, 2007)

how old are they ?
theyre notoriously difficult to sex while very young


----------



## daxy1 (Aug 21, 2007)

hi mate 1 is 6 months the other is 1 yr old! if there both girls im hoping to get a boy as well


----------



## salad dodger (Feb 13, 2007)

sorry for the late reply ,
can you get pics of their undersides ?
the vent area


----------



## DanAtter (Oct 3, 2011)

*Sexing*

Both are old enough to sex without just going on the diference between the genital papilia. If you can you get photos to me [email protected]? If you need advice on how to hold to look at genitalia let me know. I have photos and diagrams of other dormice species but APD's genitals do look a bit different to these.
Dan


----------

